
The Dragon Economy: How Smaug's death doomed Middle-earth - taylorbuley
http://www.crunch.co.uk/blog/financial-advice-crunchwatch/2014/04/11/dragon-economy-smaugs-death-doomed-middle-earth/
======
dalke
... in an alternate (fantasy) world where the dwarves didn't hoard the
reclaimed treasures and where everyone was involved in a market economy.

